# How can I buy Samsung stock?



## cdnceo (Apr 3, 2012)

It trades on London and Korea exchanges.

I have TD Waterhouse Margin, RRSP, TFSA trading accounts.


----------



## rusty23 (Jan 25, 2012)

you can buy stock on the london exchange through TD but it's not cheap i think $100 dollar commish?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you called TDWH? Their global trading platform has access to LSE. You'll pay arms and legs to trade any exchange outside North America though. Interactive brokers.ca is a good alternative retail broker for access to international markets and praised here many times for their reasonable commission structure.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

it's my recollection that tdw's global trading platform offers fairly low-cost commissions in nearly all overseas markets.

london, for example, is a flat fee commission of 29 GBP per trade at the big green. In canadian dollars, that's about $46. One can hardly find more reasonable than that.

it's my further recollection that IB's ultra-low deep discount commissions apply to canadian & US exchanges only. Once the IB customer goes to overseas markets, commissions escalate. At least, this was their policy a few years ago. Would be a good idea to check out what they are doing today.

clients at either broker who start out with canadian or US dollars will also have to pay a currency exchange fee. The IB forex rates may be more beneficial to clients in this respect than tdw's global platform rates, which are derived from the parent bank.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess it will come down to the amount you're buying

TDWH £29 flat rate is the same if you are buying more than £96,000 worth of stock

IB flat rates are £6 for < £50,000 trades and £6 plus 0.05% over £50,000 with a cap at £29


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Maybe buy RIMM and hope Samsung makes an all stock offer?


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

why would they buy rimm? rimm is a dead company in the next 5 years, someone would already buy it if there was an actual future value there...


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Based on some Nortel (dead company)patents bought by Apple it was suggested RIMM patents were worth $9/share. They have other stuff. They closed under $13 today. The Apple killer is already out there somewhere...Samsung is probably as good a guess as any other.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

blin10 said:


> why would they buy rimm? rimm is a dead company in the next 5 years, someone would already buy it if there was an actual future value there...


Their patents are worth a lot of money.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Eder said:


> The Apple killer is already out there somewhere...Samsung is probably as good a guess as any other.


Maybe, maybe not... who's to say that Apple will not keep reinventing itself, stay ahead of the game, and rule for 20 years.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a Samsung Galaxy GIO smartphone which I love but I would not buy their stock! I lloked at Toyota and Honda too. Good products but bad investments!


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

Eder said:


> Samsung is probably as good a guess as any other.


samsung will never be a market leader. i do not think it is in their interest to become one. they are excellent in implementation and execution and cost effective (because of their location). but they do not have their money on innovation.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

How about buying an ETF with a large portion in Samsung. I have found EWY that has a 22.1% stake in Samsung, its largest position. Anyone know a better ETF for this? 
I am in Korea right now and this place is incredible, the place seems to be just thriving. And EVERYONE here has a Galaxy, I have only seen like 3 iphones.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

If you bring a GS3 home see if you can find a replacement battery cover. I found some on ebay I'm looking into. I'm not a fan of the stock slippery glossy plastic cover, but adding one of these is a huge improvement for look and feel. The first one is leather so it gives you grip, the other two just look classy:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/White-Le...n-SAMSUNG-GALAXY-SIII-S-3-i9300-/380457879898
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Replace-...-Galaxy-SSS-S3-I9300-Wood-Grain-/320941540742 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Battery-...xy-S-III-S3-Wood-Wooden-Pattern-/230828788203


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Why did Samsung choose not to trade on the NYSE or Nasdaq?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

That's a good question


----------



## sharbit (Apr 26, 2012)

Well its a Korean company right. It costs a lot of money to cross list. The only reason companies do it is to access bigger markets for raising money if their doing a secondary IPO. There's no other advantages really.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They'd also have to comply with US securities regulations. 

Korea is dominated by these big, closely held conglomerates. It reminds me a bit of Japan--hopefully they don't repeat Japan's mistakes.


----------

